

Facebook rumored to be in talks to acquire Opera to create "Facebook Browser" - ValentineC
http://www.forbes.com/sites/reuvencohen/2012/05/25/facebook-rumored-to-be-in-talks-to-acquire-opera-to-create-a-facebook-browser/

======
ishansharma
I do not think FB will pull anything like that. Even if tey do, I'm pretty
sure Opera is ruined. They took Snaptu some time back and ruined it.

I had been using it for quite some time but Facebook came, closed everything
except FB app in Snaptu and moved on.

I just hope they do not get Opera.

------
csulok
Money is powerful and everything, especially if you don't have it, but I think
Opera knows it best it will lose a significant part of its core usergroup if
this goes through. They would essentially ruin what they fought for all these
years

